# Indepth look into the RUPES D-A Polishing System



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

In-depth look into the RUPES D-A Polishing System- Todd Helme & Mike Phillips

This is actually LIVE Detailing Class Number #26. We go live at 3:00pm Eastern Time today - Thursday, October 8th, 2020

The video link below will also be both the LIVE broadcast and then the video hosted on YouTube after the show is over.

*26: An in depth look into the RUPES D-A Polishing System*

Mike and Yancy are back and are taking you into the world of the RUPES D-A Polishing System this week. RUPES has always been a company that does everything in their power to make sure their machines and products are the most cutting edge technology in the industry.

On top of that, they make sure that these high-performance products and machines are easily accessible and simple to use for detailers of any mastery level. Their original BigFoot system, they introduced color coding the pads and products so anybody would be able to pick up the system and start churning out jaw-dropping results.

In their everlasting effort to advance the detailing industry as a whole, they developed ANOTHER extremely advanced and easy to use system of compounds, polishes, and pads called the RUPES D-A System!


----------

